# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đến Bangkok, đừng quên ghé khu rừng "thần tiên" được xây từ... bãi rác của người Thái

## hangnt

*Từng là một bãi tập kết phế thải, giờ đây Pa Nai Krung trở thành một "công viên cây xanh" có đường đi bộ trên cao xuyên qua các phần rừng, đài quan sát 360 độ, một viện bảo tàng nhỏ cùng khu vườn trên cao.*

Ngột ngạt trong những dãy nhà cao tầng và khói bụi đô thị cùng hàng giờ tắc đường như chuyện hiển nhiên phải vậy, nói chung chung về tính cách tích cực và thân thiện tự nhiên, người Bangkok chẳng ngồi đó than thân trách phận. Có hàng tá lựa chọn, đơn giản như vào trung tâm thương mại, nơi cung cấp đầy đủ tiện nghi từ thư viện sách, thư viện, chuỗi đồ ăn tự phục vụ cho tới nhà hàng; hay những khu chợ với đủ thể loại thượng vàng hạ cám mà người mua hài lòng người bán vui vẻ… Và chẳng phải đó đều là những gì giới trẻ chúng ta vẫn hay nói với nhau khi đến Bangkok?


Pa Nai Krung - tạm dịch là "Rừng trong thành phố" với diện tích 1,92 hécta được hình thành thông qua dự án xã hội của tập đoàn xăng dầu Thái Lan PTT và mở cửa miễn phí từ năm 2016. Từng là một bãi tập kết phế thải, giờ đây Pa Nai Krung trở thành một "công viên cây xanh" có đường đi bộ trên cao xuyên qua các phần rừng, đài quan sát 360 độ, một viện bảo tàng nhỏ cùng khu vườn trên cao.


Nằm trong thành phố, cách sân bay Suvarnabhumi chừng 15 phút lái xe, dù diện tích có vẻ khiêm tốn (tương đương hơn 2 sân bóng đá), Pa Nai Krung là một làn gió khác so với những gì chúng ta hay nói về Bangkok. Khu rừng trong thành phố này kiến tạo bởi các loại cây hàng năm và cây lâu năm, giúp phủ bóng nhanh giống như một khu rừng tự nhiên. Và khi các loài cây này trưởng thành, Pa Nai Krung sẽ có đủ cây lâu năm, cây bụi và cây cỏ.

Triết lý của Akira Miyawaki - chuyên gia thực vật học người Nhật Bản cho rằng, cách tốt nhất để trồng một khu rừng là hãy để các loài cây bản địa tự mọc như trong một khu rừng tự nhiên. Pa Nai Krung đã áp dụng quy luật này trong việc hình thành một khu rừng.






Nghe có vẻ thuần tuý, giống như cách quản lý tốt nhất là không cần quản lý gì cả. Nhưng thật vậy, hãy để tự nhiên làm việc của tự nhiên. Và trong thời điểm hiện tại, khu vực này bao gồm 75% diện tích rừng, 10% diện tích mặt nước và 15% diện tích đất.

Có thể hôm nay bạn đến thăm và chỉ ước chừng "khu rừng" này nhỏ cỡ một công viên cây xanh. Nhìn vào đây, chúng ta có thể chẹp miệng và nghĩ về, à đi du lịch, thôi qua Singapore ngắm Gardens by the Bay sẽ thích hơn. Thế nhưng hơn chục năm nữa, biết đâu nơi đây lại trở thành một lá phổi xanh thật, khi mà con người đã quá mệt mỏi trong những khói bụi ồn ào đường phố đô thị cách đó không xa.






Và khi thực hiện dự án này, cũng có vẻ như người Bangkok đã nhớ ra rằng, sự phát triển đô thị luôn song hành với việc bảo vệ thiên nhiên. Họ có thể chọn cả hai, chứ không chỉ một phía.




> Note: Pa Nai Krung (Metro Forest)
> 
> Google Maps: PTT Forest in the city
> 
> Địa chỉ: 81 Sukhaphiban 2 Road, cách sân bay Suvarnabhumi ~ 15 phút lái xe
> 
> Mở cửa miễn phí từ thứ Ba đến Chủ nhật, 9am - 6pm


_Theo afamily_

----------

